# HG and K10



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Here is a couple of photos of some Jampit run through both machines


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

HG looks more consistent


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Changed cameras


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

The HG definitely looks more uniform, have tried the taste test yet ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The taste seems pretty much on a par Soll, but, it is not really fair to test them against each other just yet as the HG burrs will still be settling in. I really need someone with a better palate than mine to come over and help me out!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I would gladly oblige if you were in Essex or London ! I bet they both will taste delicious


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just to update this, I feel the burrs on the HG are more or less run in now. The result is that with the Tin coating, the resistance to grinding is zero. This means that it is hard to detect when you are grinding fresh air! The revolutions have decreased so that 15 gms of Jampit which is medium to dark now takes approximately 70 turns compared to 130 a week ago.

The grinder is a pleasure to use and for anyone looking for a single dosing unit, as long as you either do not mind the exercise if making multiples, or only make one or two at a time, then this grinder cannot be beaten!

Now, there is a challenge for someone to take up and argue!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Interesting review ! How does it compare with the Mythos? I am still undecided which grinder I will go for next.....


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Any issues with static?

Do you have any thoughts on what happens to the grind should you stop/start mid way through, or the speed of turning the handle varies through the grind?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Just to update this, I feel the burrs on the HG are more or less run in now. The result is that with the Tin coating, the resistance to grinding is zero. This means that it is hard to detect when you are grinding fresh air! The revolutions have decreased so that 15 gms of Jampit which is medium to dark now takes approximately 70 turns compared to 130 a week ago.
> 
> The grinder is a pleasure to use and for anyone looking for a single dosing unit, as long as you either do not mind the exercise if making multiples, or only make one or two at a time, then this grinder cannot be beaten!
> 
> Now, there is a challenge for someone to take up and argue!


Thanks for this. No argument from me. This will be my next grinder. Still interested go hear from people who end up with the new model.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Soll, it is hard to and a little unfair to compare the HG to the Mythos (I have both) as one is flat and the other conical. I will say the Mythos is amongst the best flat burr grinder that is available, and exactly the same for the HG. If single dosing is your thing, then the HG rules supremely.

aaronb, when preparing the shot I always add 3 droplets of water, so I get no static problems at all. I will though, a little later on not add water and take a photo. The first HG I had did have horrible static but I am certain that was down to atmospherics as the grinder sits next to the central heating boiler.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Soll, it is hard to and a little unfair to compare the HG to the Mythos (I have both) as one is flat and the other conical. I will say the Mythos is amongst the best flat burr grinder that is available, and exactly the same for the HG. If single dosing is your thing, then the HG rules supremely.
> 
> Out of interest have you tried single dosing on the Mythos?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sol, yes. The Mythos, like all or most grinders does not single dose well. Think of it like this. A moped has a one gallon fuel tank and no matter how much you want, you cannot stick more than a gallon in, representing single dosing. You upgrade to a bigger bike with a 5 gallon tank, so instead of sticking in 5 gallons, you prefer to put one gallon in at a time and use it. Why? It was not designed for that but just because it suited your moped to run that way does not mean it is good for your new bike.

Yes, you can take the hopper off a grinder, single dose and stick weights in to try and stop pop Corning etc, but at the end of the day, a grinder with a hopper on works best with a constant weight of beans behind it to push them through. No one can argue with that. So, if you want to single dose, but a grinder that is designed to single dose and be done with it! If you drink more than one cuppa a day, then the single dose argument goes out of my window!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

still find this take on these big grinders interesting, as they are all capable of single dosing, however you have to have a weight commensurate to a load of beans over the top of the burrs!! Th HG1 is a great grinder, but is still a faff compared to an OD grinder, I know as I have an HG1 and a mythos, brassilia rr55OD and a mazzer robur and for straight time taken to grind and in the portafilter grinding the on demand grinders are just more convenient, however if you like 70 turns of a handle and complete single dose capability then the HG1 is difficult to beat..


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

It does seem pointless buying a big bad ass commercial grinder only to be using it once or twice a day single dosing. I suppose 100g of beans at a time is a compromise to leave in the hopper, would that be enough weight ? I'm just trying to imagine my average use if I were to have one. The HG appeals to me in that if it's just me drinking coffee then yeah I can put up with the faff of turning the handle but if I have guests there's no way I'm going to be standing around grinding all day it's just not going to happen. I suppose the answer is to have a second grinder for guests and HG just for moi!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Sol, yes. The Mythos, like all or most grinders does not single dose well. Think of it like this. A moped has a one gallon fuel tank and no matter how much you want, you cannot stick more than a gallon in, representing single dosing. You upgrade to a bigger bike with a 5 gallon tank, so instead of sticking in 5 gallons, you prefer to put one gallon in at a time and use it. Why?


For example, when you want to switch between caffeinated and decaff daily. For most people it isn't feasible to run 2 top end grinders side by side.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> For example, when you want to switch between caffeinated and decaff daily. For most people it isn't feasible to run 2 top end grinders side by side.


there will always be an individual justifiable reason, but my point is that on the whole, they are not suited. An automatic car still has a manual over ride!

The Mythos, IMHO is still the best flat burr grinder available, although also one of the dearest. You can single dose on it, but if you got the scales out and ran a laboratory test and weighed output and measured the shape and size of particles, you will find a difference......so what!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

For me I think the point is that if you are having 2-4 coffees a day you don't have to single dose, especially with a mythos, put some in top it up. Let it run down . I tend to up the dose a little at the end of the day to compensate for slightly les weight of beans , or I just add more in. I know pour all going to say my beans to stale .

But I'm with Reiss on this over the course of a day I don't notice the taste as it sits in the hopper.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

For me, as I'm looking to upgrade from the super jolly any grinder in the Mythos/K10 catagory will be a big step up in taste,consistency and in my case it will be on demand which appeals to me more than anything. I read Reiss's thread about the subject and he does have some valid points, the only way of knowing is for me to just buy one and try!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Mythos is on demand and works really well......ask any of the members who have/had one. It is easier to live with than a K10, believe me! The K10 is better than the Mythos, but you are going to waste so much coffee, in case that bothers you. I do not just mean the grind retention in the path, but because of this, when you make an adjustment to the grind, it is not the next shot you pull but the one after that when you see the result. In other words, you waste a minimum of two shots for every adjustment. So, if you swop bean types regularly, you are going to pull your hair out! The Mythos on the other hand is subservient!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ha ha love it , master and servant , Dave and the mythos ...........

Dose as I command !


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> The Mythos is on demand and works really well......ask any of the members who have/had one. It is easier to live with than a K10, believe me! The K10 is better than the Mythos, but you are going to waste so much coffee, in case that bothers you. I do not just mean the grind retention in the path, but because of this, when you make an adjustment to the grind, it is not the next shot you pull but the one after that when you see the result. In other words, you waste a minimum of two shots for every adjustment. So, if you swop bean types regularly, you are going to pull your hair out! The Mythos on the other hand is subservient!


So with the K10 if you don't purge from the night before are going to have stale coffee in your morning cup ? The Mythos does tick the boxes for me but you know what, I'm still being drawn to the HG one as well! The way to solve the problem is to have the 2


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

On the K10, there is always going to be grinds stuck in the chute. I know no way of getting them out. I either purge a little through at the start of each day, or drink it as it still tastes fine to me! The point I was making, is that if you make an adjustment to your grind, you have to pull two shots before the adjusted grind reaches your pf

Soll, have you set yourself a budget?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> On the K10, there is always going to be grinds stuck in the chute. I know no way of getting them out. I either purge a little through at the start of each day, or drink it as it still tastes fine to me! The point I was making, is that if you make an adjustment to your grind, you have to pull two shots before the adjusted grind reaches your pf
> 
> Soll, have you set yourself a budget?


I tend not to bother much with budgets as I always seem to exceed them..Beans wise I like to try different varieties so it's looking more likely the Mythos will be the one for me.. then there's the HG one which I still keep thinking about


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Let me dispel a myth.......the HG one is great and a really fantastic grinder, BUT, not as your only option! The first one had drove me nuts in 4 days. This time around, I can prepare my shot on anything I like, so if I do not want to turn the handle a few times, I press a button!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The mythos clima pro has a shorter hopper (1.3kg v 3.2 for normal) - can you change the one on the standard mythos? A 250g bag would look pretty sad in that big cavern.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

The mythos for me is great due to lack of retention & ease of dialing in means you don't waste much coffee between doses 1-3g I have mine set on one button to a 0.15 second purge in the morning hit that, then good to go.

But these are all fantastic grinders and I doubt you'd be disappointed with any. Happy hunting









To add though I'd only really change mine now for a mythos one. But that's a lot of pennies I just do not have.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Let me dispel a myth.......the HG one is great and a really fantastic grinder, BUT, not as your only option! The first one had drove me nuts in 4 days. This time around, I can prepare my shot on anything I like, so if I do not want to turn the handle a few times, I press a button!


My thoughts entirely, if by chance a HG one became available second hand I would have it, but not as my only grinder.........


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sill, a second hand HG will do £750. Add another £100 and you have a new one. You do not sound like the sort or person to me who would be bothered about £100, so why not just jump in and buy one mate?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Sill, a second hand HG will do £750. Add another £100 and you have a new one. You do not sound like the sort or person to me who would be bothered about £100, so why not just jump in and buy one mate?


Hmm! I was hoping to hear £500 for a used one Still you're right, the odd £100/200 doesn't make a difference in the grand scheme of things does it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Soll said:


> Hmm! I was hoping to hear £500 for a used one Still you're right, the odd £100/200 doesn't make a difference in the grand scheme of things does it.


Keep your eyes peeled on the for sales thread next month....saying nothing more


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Keep your eyes peeled on the for sales thread next month....saying nothing more


Thinking of upgrading?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who remembers the comic character, Zip Nolan? If you do, then you will understand the word 'clue'


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I sold a second hand hg1 for £750 for someone else, was snapped up immediately..


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Who remembers the comic character, Zip Nolan? If you do, then you will understand the word 'clue'










:good:







:good:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I sold a second hand hg1 for £750 for someone else, was snapped up immediately..


Burrs are seasoned in, there is no motor to break on these babies, to break an wear down. , only seen a couple ever come up 2nd hand, manufactured in the USA . They hold their price , anyone would be sillies to sell for £500.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Totally agree there







They're built like they'll outlive the user and very rarely come up 2nd hand which puts a buyer expecting a cheap price very squarely on the back foot! They really don't show wear from use!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> :good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think I've guessed


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> Think I've guessed


Well done, buy you a coffee in Brum


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> Think I've guessed


Yep he getting a hausgrind..


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Soll - if you have the space and the budget then snap up the Elektra Niño on eBay (ex demo) bidding @ £1200 (though has been relished as it had zero bids last time).

It's a titan conical that (arguably) grinds as well as a K10 with the retention of a Mythos and is pure on-demand.

I've never seen a 'used' one for sale before in the UK and prob would have been v tempted at that price if I had the space (it's big!) and didn't have a K10F.

Snap it up man..... ;-)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

stop it dude i am working on that one.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MrShades said:


> Soll - if you have the space and the budget then snap up the Elektra Niño on eBay (ex demo) bidding @ £1200 (though has been relished as it had zero bids last time).
> 
> It's a titan conical that (arguably) grinds as well as a K10 with the retention of a Mythos and is pure on-demand.
> 
> ...


Conflicting info on it retention from other sites , but never used one

. Some of the photos of the grind path etc would indicate its has more retention 1g.....

Plus its a conical , I'm not sure who it would retain that little compared to an angled flat burr ...


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, exactly... The "arguably" applied to the whole sentence as I too have no practical experience of one.

Still seems like a great compromise though - but usually too big and too expensive compared with others (like K10, Mythos, big Mazzers, HG etc)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MrShades said:


> Yeah, exactly... The "arguably" applied to the whole sentence as I too have no practical experience of one.
> 
> Still seems like a great compromise though - but usually too big and too expensive compared with others (like K10, Mythos, big Mazzers, HG etc)


It is fricking massive !

Part of the stuff i read about it was the clogging of grounds from the burrs to the shute

Theres no way its a single doser ....

Plus he wanted more than £1200 for it ......


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Let's just wait for either of the two grinder eccentrics on here (the one that buys em, refurbs em and sells em - or the one that buys em,gets bored of em and sells em) to buy it and then we can find out what it's REALLY like!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Nino does not appeal to me I am afraid. I have read too much 'negative' stuff about them to even think about ploughing that sort of money into one, so thats me out!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Grinder eccentrics..........


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> The Nino does not appeal to me I am afraid. I have read too much 'negative' stuff about them to even think about ploughing that sort of money into one, so thats me out!


I'm with you on that one although I did message the guy with a cheeky offer to take it off the listing, he declined and it got taken off anyway so I assumed he sold it, only now I see it listed again ! But the negatives do put me off somewhat


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Grinder eccentrics..........


Grinder fruitcakes more like! But then I think I'm becoming one to


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

"Errrr... Hello.... my name's Dave and I'm addicted to grinders"

Perhaps it's something about the name - sorry both ;-)


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

There should be a new thread titled "Grinders Anonymous" and Dave can be the moderator


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

It's a really bad idea to compare grind quality just by looking at a mountain of ground coffee sitting on a piece of paper. For espresso you are talking 200um particle size, how can this be judged with a naked eye? blind testing should be used and even then, considering it's espresso, you need someone experienced pulling the shots.

Regards,

T.


----------

